# need to gain weight



## Jkline65 (Feb 23, 2011)

Maggie needs to put on 4-5lbs, the vet says. (a concept I can not ever relate to :adore Any suggestions? She has a pretty sensitive stomach. She needs to gain the weight for her Addison's meds. She was 47.5 on Saturday and needs to be a lil over 50.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm trying to put on some weight on my dog too. How old is yours? Mine is 10 months. My vet told me he's at a good weight, but "wouldn't hurt to gain 5 pounds." He's about 47 lbs, but I'd like him to get around 55 or so. Even if he got up 60 I think it wouldn't hurt! I saw how skinny he was when he was swimming at the dog park and boy is he SKINNY. I was embarrassed. I bathe him often but strangely he doesn't seem skinny to me there. His skinniness really stands out when he's playing with more well-built dogs. I fed him 2 cups a day, plus rawhides/treats and just now increased his kibble portions to around 3 cups, but I am also trying to transition him to raw food so his kibble portions are a little screwy right now. I'm hoping he'll pack on the pounds in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi folks, I had a similar issue with Fozzie. My vet suggested digestive enzymes with the raw food and it made a huge difference. She suggested Wysong Dentatreat since it also helps with tartar control. Fozzie put 1lb on his 14.1 frame in a month so it worked well. She noted that a number of poodles she's seen have trouble keeping weight on and may not digest their food well.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

FozziesMom said:


> Hi folks, I had a similar issue with Fozzie. My vet suggested digestive enzymes with the raw food and it made a huge difference. She suggested Wysong Dentatreat since it also helps with tartar control. Fozzie put 1lb on his 14.1 frame in a month so it worked well. She noted that a number of poodles she's seen have trouble keeping weight on and may not digest their food well.


I thought raw food was supposed to be highly digestible? Do the enzymes help to absorb the food better? It seems ironic to be spending all the money on raw food that the dog cannot digest. I think my vet is used to seeing overweight dogs so she was surprised when she took Leroy's weight. I think he just burns through whatever I feed him!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

even primal's website says some dogs have trouble digesting it early on. 

Feeding, Transition and Safety for Raw Dog Food Diets

especially early on, you might be able to taper off once he's producing normally. Anyway, it worked for us, each dog is different. My cat also did well on the digestive enzymes, as she got older it got harder for her to digest.


----------



## Noey814 (Apr 18, 2012)

I was also interested in this. Stella still needs to put on some weight. I had no idea until we got her groomed more closely this time. She is so sad looking. She gets 2 cups of kibble in the morning and evenings, and now I am starting to supplement with a can of wet food in the afternoons. My hubby has put his foot down about raw foods. =( 

Any thoughts? I'm worried about my girl. If things don't turn around in a few weeks, we'll be visiting the vet just to make sure she's okay.


----------

